# Looking for 5 star Islands to Visit



## pokipoki (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm looking to visit and record some five star islands for AC inspiration!  Let me know if you have an island you'd like to show off, can't wait to see what everyone has been doing!


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 28, 2020)

hello! I have one if you are still looking for it. It's medieval themed xD


----------



## pokipoki (Apr 28, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> hello! I have one if you are still looking for it. It's medieval themed xD



Oh how cool! Yes I would love to come check it out! Do you mind if I record it as well to put on youtube? Let me know when you're free!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 28, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> hello! I have one if you are still looking for it. It's medieval themed xD



Oh my gosh, I'd absolutely love to check out your island when you have some spare time. I've been going for a medieval look but I'm lacking furniture and ideas. lol


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 28, 2020)

pokipoki said:


> Oh how cool! Yes I would love to come check it out! Do you mind if I record it as well to put on youtube? Let me know when you're free!


oh I don't mind, no problem! I am free all day!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



nintendog said:


> Oh my gosh, I'd absolutely love to check out your island when you have some spare time. I've been going for a medieval look but I'm lacking furniture and ideas. lol


Ahh, ofc!! Tell me when you are able, I'm free all day!!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 28, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> oh I don't mind, no problem! I am free all day!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020
> 
> ...



I'm free all day too. I'll let you make arrangements with the original poster first since I piggybacked on this thread...lol.


----------



## pokipoki (Apr 28, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> hello! I have one if you are still looking for it. It's medieval themed xD



Just messaged you, ready whenever you are!


----------



## pokipoki (Apr 28, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> hello! I have one if you are still looking for it. It's medieval themed xD



Your island was so cool!! The vampire themed house and yard were awesome and I loved the medieval music playing around the town!!  I wanted to emote or write more but using the joystick it was taking me forever to do anything other than clap lol!  I'll message you when I have the video up!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 28, 2020)

I just got to 5 star yesterday! Granted, I still have a lot of flowers everywhere that I'm breeding and a few places that I have not constructed into what I want yet. So it's not a 'clean-cut' 5-star island. But my island has a heart theme with lots of pink, red, and white, if you're interested. It's a work in progress, though! Still needs a lot of fine-tuning, some houses moved, and some areas properly furnished and cleaned out.

If you want to come by, just throw a DM my way.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 28, 2020)

pokipoki said:


> Your island was so cool!! The vampire themed house and yard were awesome and I loved the medieval music playing around the town!!  I wanted to emote or write more but using the joystick it was taking me forever to do anything other than clap lol!  I'll message you when I have the video up!!


Thank you a lot!!! I wanted to have a basement ready, where I would have my *real* bedroom, with a casket and candlesticks to really sell the vampire theme, but I don't have that many gold,,,, church took it all lmao No problem, I'm glad you liked!!

edit: also, the song,,,,, I put it on bc you were coming, it got old fast KLAHLGHA


----------



## goodman314 (Apr 28, 2020)

@voltairenism 

can you come too ? sounds fun !!

@pokipoki 
my island is 5 stars, work in progress though and there no certain theme but let me know if you'd like to dorp by


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 28, 2020)

You're welcome to come to mine. I'm usually around so just DM me when you're ready.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 28, 2020)

goodman314 said:


> @voltairenism
> 
> can you come too ? sounds fun !!


hey, ofc! lemme know when you are free!!


----------



## pokipoki (Apr 28, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> Thank you a lot!!! I wanted to have a basement ready, where I would have my *real* bedroom, with a casket and candlesticks to really sell the vampire theme, but I don't have that many gold,,,, church took it all lmao No problem, I'm glad you liked!!
> 
> edit: also, the song,,,,, I put it on bc you were coming, it got old fast KLAHLGHA



Ohhh the basement with a casket and candlesticks is a great idea!! Maybe I can come on another tour again sometime, I'd love to see how your island progresses!


----------



## pokipoki (May 2, 2020)

Still looking for some more 5 star islands to visit and record. Here is the first one I did at a really awesome medieval themed island by @voltairenism !


----------



## pokipoki (May 3, 2020)

New island tour up of @*Amissapanda*, her island is so beautiful! Let me know if anyone else has a 5 star island I can tour!!


----------



## Aronthaer (May 3, 2020)

pokipoki said:


> New island tour up of @*Amissapanda*, her island is so beautiful! Let me know if anyone else has a 5 star island I can tour!!


Mine is definitely not done, but I'd love for you to tour it!


----------



## jokk (May 3, 2020)

you could visit mine if you like! dm me for a dodo code


----------



## pokipoki (May 4, 2020)

Aronthaer said:


> Mine is definitely not done, but I'd love for you to tour it!



That would be great, thanks so much! Are you free sometime tomorrow? Just sending you a PM now!


----------



## Aronthaer (May 4, 2020)

pokipoki said:


> That would be great, thanks so much! Are you free sometime tomorrow? Just sending you a PM now!


Sure am! Just let me know!


----------



## pokipoki (May 4, 2020)

jokk said:


> you could visit mine if you like! dm me for a dodo code



Awesome, just sent you a pm!


----------



## Ryansanity (May 4, 2020)

If you’re still looking for islands you can check mine out! I don’t have any particular theme but my island has a kind of quaintness to it because of that. There’s some stuff here and there I’m not sure what to do with but feel free to stop by!


----------



## tanisha23 (May 4, 2020)

Let me know if you're still looking to visit 5-star islands. Mine is still a WIP. I have a lot of extra flowers planted on the beach and some areas are still under construction/need to be reworked, but if you're still interested, you're free to come.


----------



## pokipoki (May 5, 2020)

Ryansanity said:


> If you’re still looking for islands you can check mine out! I don’t have any particular theme but my island has a kind of quaintness to it because of that. There’s some stuff here and there I’m not sure what to do with but feel free to stop by!



That would be awesome, I would love to see it. Are you free anytime tomorrow?


----------



## Ryansanity (May 5, 2020)

Yep! Just send me a dm sometime tomorrow and we’ll figure it out!


----------



## pokipoki (May 6, 2020)

tanisha23 said:


> Let me know if you're still looking to visit 5-star islands. Mine is still a WIP. I have a lot of extra flowers planted on the beach and some areas are still under construction/need to be reworked, but if you're still interested, you're free to come.



Hey, I would love to come tour your island! Let me know if you are free sometime today or tomorrow!


----------



## tanisha23 (May 6, 2020)

pokipoki said:


> Hey, I would love to come tour your island! Let me know if you are free sometime today or tomorrow!


Yeah, I would be free today. I just need to move some stuff. I'll PM you when my town is ready, and I should probably be available anytime you feel ready to start touring!


----------



## pokipoki (May 6, 2020)

tanisha23 said:


> Yeah, I would be free today. I just need to move some stuff. I'll PM you when my town is ready, and I should probably be available anytime you feel ready to start touring!



Okay awesome, thanks so much! Can't wait to see your island!


----------



## pokipoki (May 6, 2020)

Just got my island tour with @jokk on the island of Sylva posted! Lots of great inspiration in this one! Let me know if anyone else has a 5 star island I can tour!


----------



## Brecht (May 6, 2020)

You are very much welcome! Though it is night here atm, so maybe not at it's prettiest. Let me know! Tomorrow is also fine if you still like to 

^.^


----------



## pokipoki (May 6, 2020)

Brecht said:


> You are very much welcome! Though it is night here atm, so maybe not at it's prettiest. Let me know! Tomorrow is also fine if you still like to
> 
> ^.^



Tomorrow sounds great! I'm in Spain so it's night time here too. I'll be free most of the day so just pm me and let me know when you're free!


----------



## Doggowobble (May 6, 2020)

You can visit mine if you like! its still kinda a wip but its almost done! its forest themed!


----------



## biibii (May 6, 2020)

hey! I just completely finished mine


----------



## drakeotomy (May 6, 2020)

If anyone wants to visit Beach City, it's been 5 stars for a bit now! Just PM for DODO!


----------



## pokipoki (May 7, 2020)

Doggowobble said:


> You can visit mine if you like! its still kinda a wip but its almost done! its forest themed!



Hey, I would love to come visit your island! Are you free sometime today or tomorrow?


----------



## Doggowobble (May 7, 2020)

pokipoki said:


> Hey, I would love to come visit your island! Are you free sometime today or tomorrow?


im free today and tomorrow! and all of today as well! ^^


----------



## pokipoki (May 7, 2020)

Here is my latest tour with @tanisha23 at her Over the Garden Wall themed island!! I really want to visit again after I've seen the miniseries!


----------



## pokipoki (May 8, 2020)

My latest tour with @Ryansanity ! Hope you guys enjoy this one, let me know if anyone else has a 5 star island I can visit this week!


----------



## pokipoki (May 9, 2020)

[


biibii said:


> hey! I just completely finished mine



Hey! Are you free at all today or tomorrow for me to do a tour of your island?


----------



## biibii (May 9, 2020)

im free in like 5 ish hours!
omg no way! its so cool that you record these im gonna have to tidy up then lol


----------



## _Donut_ (May 9, 2020)

If you are still looking for one to visit, I'm open for the next couple hours, just let me know


----------



## pokipoki (May 9, 2020)

_Donut_ said:


> If you are still looking for one to visit, I'm open for the next couple hours, just let me know



Ohh yay I am free now, just need to set my recording stuff up! The list of the characters on your island omg- I want so many of them haha! If you are still free send me a pm with your dodo code and I can be there soon!


----------



## pokipoki (May 9, 2020)

My latest tour with @Doggowobble is up! Hope you guys enjoy it, let me know if anyone else out there would like me to tour their 5 star island!


----------



## Wolfgirl786 (May 9, 2020)

I have a 5 star that is a cute Townie feels to it, its split into 2 sides as I share the island with my bf so we have East Redlands and West Redlands. Its not completely finished as i have some areas i wanna fix up but I could still come give you a tour


----------



## pokipoki (May 11, 2020)

Here's my most recent 5 star island tour at Tropico with @_Donut_ ! Let me know if you have a 5 start island I could tour too!


----------



## pokipoki (May 11, 2020)

drakeotomy said:


> If anyone wants to visit Beach City, it's been 5 stars for a bit now! Just PM for DODO!



Hey, I would love to come tour your island! Are you free sometime tomorrow or the next day?


----------



## pokipoki (May 14, 2020)

Hey I just finished uploading the tour I did of @biibii 's 5-star island, Juniper!  Let me know if you have a 5 star island I could tour too!


----------



## biibii (May 14, 2020)

i had so much fun!! thank u for coming


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm (May 14, 2020)

Stardust has been five stars and I don’t understand isabelles logic sometimes haha. It’s a modern city shopping and residential vibe and decorated seasonally appropriate currently for summer with a few surprise areas I’ve installed as well. I’d love feedback from anyone who wants to visit on what you enjoy or don’t enjoy so I can improve stuff! I’ve tried to blend as much of a natural look with a very developed look to find a good place in the middle.


----------



## Flyffel (May 14, 2020)

Hi! I have an urban/european island that is based on the real city of Vienna! You can actually find the main sights of the real city on my island!  Let me know if you want to visit, I'd be very happy!! ☺


Spoiler


----------



## pokipoki (May 15, 2020)

MichaelvonGrimm said:


> Stardust has been five stars and I don’t understand isabelles logic sometimes haha. It’s a modern city shopping and residential vibe and decorated seasonally appropriate currently for summer with a few surprise areas I’ve installed as well. I’d love feedback from anyone who wants to visit on what you enjoy or don’t enjoy so I can improve stuff! I’ve tried to blend as much of a natural look with a very developed look to find a good place in the middle.



Ohh I would love to visit Stardust sometime (also I happen to love the book Stardust by Neil Gaiman!) PM me when you're free sometime to do a tour!


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm (May 15, 2020)

pokipoki said:


> Ohh I would love to visit Stardust sometime (also I happen to love the book Stardust by Neil Gaiman!) PM me when you're free sometime to do a tour!


Sounds wonderful, I should have some time this weekend. I’ll start cleaning up tonight, the flowers have gotten out of control.


----------



## pokipoki (May 15, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Hi! I have an urban/european island that is based on the real city of Vienna! You can actually find the main sights of the real city on my island!  Let me know if you want to visit, I'd be very happy!! ☺
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Wowwww I would love to see that!!! Are you from Vienna? I haven't been there but I was living in Berlin last year and stopped by Salzburg for a bit! Also is that Dobie you have on your island?! I've been wanting to meet him, I'm considering adding him to my Dream Team list lol!


----------



## Flyffel (May 15, 2020)

pokipoki said:


> Wowwww I would love to see that!!! Are you from Vienna? I haven't been there but I was living in Berlin last year and stopped by Salzburg for a bit! Also is that Dobie you have on your island?! I've been wanting to meet him, I'm considering adding him to my Dream Team list lol!


Yes, I live in Vienna! I love this city a lot so I decided to do a miniature of it in Animal Crossing! Yes, I love Doby, he might just be my favourite villager!!


----------



## Maris82084 (May 15, 2020)

I have a 5 star island, and would love if you would come see it. Thank you.


----------



## Doggowobble (May 16, 2020)

hello!! yes, its me again lol, but i would like a retour! because i added more stuff so it looks like an actual forest, and i would love for you to see it! and i also have new villagers!


----------



## ikouluke (May 16, 2020)

Really enjoying watching these tours on youtube! Great job


----------



## pokipoki (May 19, 2020)

ikouluke said:


> Really enjoying watching these tours on youtube! Great job



Thank you so much!! Really appreciate it, I feel silly doing the tours, but I've been having so much fun too haha!


----------



## pokipoki (May 30, 2020)

A tour I did for the island of Pacum that has some really cute ideas, I loved her retro kitchen! Thanks @Brecht for letting me come visit!!


----------



## Hilbunny (May 30, 2020)

You can visit me today! No specific theme... just very bright and lots of flowers and color.


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2020)

You can visit Our Island sometime if you like! It has a 5 star rating and features secret picnics, a cliffside neighborhood, a maze, a beachy surf-shack, and a gnome rave!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2020)

Bcat said:


> You can visit Our Island sometime if you like! It has a 5 star rating and features secret picnics, a cliffside neighborhood, a maze, a beachy surf-shack, and a gnome rave!


Trust me it's all 10/10, especially the gnome rave


----------



## fairyring (May 30, 2020)

fairy ring is 5 stars!  we are half happy rainbow brick town and half natural enchanted forest.


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Trust me it's all 10/10, especially the gnome rave


Aww thanks for the recc hun! Here’s some pics if you’re interested, pokipoki:


----------



## BlkGrlMgc (May 30, 2020)

I have a 5 star but there's no specific theme. Feel free to reach out, happy to have guests.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 30, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Aww thanks for the recc hun! Here’s some pics if you’re interested, pokipoki:
> 
> View attachment 267815
> View attachment 267816
> ...


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hilbunny (May 30, 2020)

Wow, I love your videos! You have a super nice voice. Keep it up.


----------

